# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  A few pics from forum meeting......

## didier

rosemond and ed have the group photo's

----------


## cec1

Fine looking party!  Kudos to Libby & Lance for successfully organizing it, as reflected in the great turnout & sociability enjoyed by all.   Much appreciated (spoken as an "old" party organizer!).

----------


## GMP62

What a great looking crowd! Looks like great time was had by all. Thanks for sharing with those of us wishing we were there!

----------


## lloyd

It was a very well-organized,successful ,fun evening.Audrey really outdid herself,with wonderful ( free!)food,and very reasonably priced drinks
if you haven't been to Carpe Diem,I encourage you to try it.
We should have another party here!

----------


## andynap

Nice to see the old crowd again. Now that we switched dates to get more time I wonder if I did the right thing.

----------


## cec1

You & Phyllis are missed at this time, Andy . . . but I think many join me in celebrating your return!  (Sorry to be missing you!)

----------


## andynap

Thanks Dennis. No harm meant to those still there but we cut our proverbial teeth on the January-February crowd. We can still see some who live close to here but we will miss others not so close who have been a blessing in difficult times.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Amy and Rosita the beautiful ladies!!!

----------


## elgreaux

Here's the group photo.... large group!

----------


## julianne

Once more, Rosemond worked a miracle with his camera and fit everyone in! It was a wonderful gathering. Lovely to see so many friends in one place. Kudos to Libby for organizing it and thanks to Audrey of Carpe Diem for providing a perfect venue with moderately-priced drinks and delicious appetizers. Hope everyone supports this charming little restaurant!

----------


## didier

> Amy and Rosita the beautiful ladies!!!



yes they are, but I have to add that all the ladies in the pics were beautiful!!!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> yes they are, but I have to add that all the ladies in the pics were beautiful!!!



and I am sure they all thank you!

----------


## GramChop

Excellent photo, Rosemond!  I love how you make everybody smile.   :Big Grin:

----------


## seasalt

Great pictures!  The group photo made me smile:)  Gathering like this is a great way to make this forum friendly and constructive.

----------


## marybeth

What an awesome group! Looks like a good time was had by all.

Julianne, I LOVE your dress! You look wonderful.

mb

----------


## tim

What a grand gathering!

----------


## KevinS

There are a lot of faces there that I haven't seen in awhile, not the least of which is Audrey's.

----------


## GyllenbågaCaroline

Great pics. I'm really sure you had a blast there.

----------

